# BUL M5 Commander



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone give me the 411 on this little beauty of a weapon? Are they unavailable again? I am guessing that Charles Daly is the only version available if you do find one? Anyone know where I can locate one?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You can find them in a couple different variants. Kimber had the BP 10 lineup which included their BP Pro. Of course there are the Daly guns, but there never were that many of them and Daly is now out of business. 

BUL has supplied for a couple other makers, but I don't recall the names at the moment.


----------

